# HGVC Maui -- post pics here



## GregT (Nov 5, 2015)

All,

Over on the Starwood board, we have a sticky where people are posting pictures of the new Starwood property on Maui that is under construction.

Perhaps we can do the same here on the HGVC board.

These are June 2015 pictures of the beach-side of the property, I didn't get over to the other side of the road.  The beach picture looking north to W. Maui mountain is the most interesting...

Best,

Greg


----------



## capjak (Nov 5, 2015)

Interesting, doesn't look much different than when I was there in Feb 2015.  Have the started to do any construction or is it still just sitting?


----------



## GregT (Nov 5, 2015)

capjak said:


> Interesting, doesn't look much different than when I was there in Feb 2015.  Have the started to do any construction or is it still just sitting?



Sorry Jack, my pictures were from June -- I'm a little late in posting.  

I've edited the original post to indicate the date.  Thx!


----------



## GregT (Feb 18, 2016)

Is there anyone on Maui who can post more recent pictures?  I'm curious if they have broken ground at all -- thank you!


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 18, 2016)

I'll be at the Hyatt in October. 

I'll try to cruise over and snoop around.


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 18, 2016)

GregT said:


> Is there anyone on Maui who can post more recent pictures?  I'm curious if they have broken ground at all -- thank you!


We are heading there in March.  Can you go there without an official tour?  Would like to see it as well as Nanea.


----------



## GregT (Feb 18, 2016)

iconnections said:


> We are heading there in March.  Can you go there without an official tour?  Would like to see it as well as Nanea.



Hi Emmy, I don't think they have a sales office open yet -- I suspect it's just a construction site (at least I'm hoping they've advanced to the construction phase).   That's part of what I'm hoping to confirm -- that they're actually doing something!!

Enjoy your trip and if you find yourself in Kihei area, please drive by and let us know if you see construction activity!

Best,

Greg


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 18, 2016)

They're suppose to open 2017.  I'm guessing they won't be open by Summer 2017 but I can still wish.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 18, 2016)

Where is the new HGVC on Maui going to be located?  I am way behind in knowing anything about this new property.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 19, 2016)

Denise L said:


> Where is the new HGVC on Maui going to be located?  I am way behind in knowing anything about this new property.




_Hilton Grand Vacations Club is coming to Maui! Construction began earlier this year on the first Club property on Hawaii’s second-largest island. The resort, which has yet to be formally named, will be located in southern Maui on the eastern edge of Maalaea Bay adjacent to the Humpback Whale Sanctuary Visitor Center and Kalepolepo Beach Park. It will be developed in the style of a Hawaiian villa, featuring 740 feet of oceanfront property and 388 one-, two- and three-bedroom units. *The new Maui resort is expected to open in 2017*

_



Source:  http://clubtraveler.hgvclub.com/you...n




Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Denise L (Feb 19, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> _Hilton Grand Vacations Club is coming to Maui! Construction began earlier this year on the first Club property on Hawaii’s second-largest island. The resort, which has yet to be formally named, will be located in southern Maui on the eastern edge of Maalaea Bay adjacent to the Humpback Whale Sanctuary Visitor Center and Kalepolepo Beach Park. It will be developed in the style of a Hawaiian villa, featuring 740 feet of oceanfront property and 388 one-, two- and three-bedroom units. *The new Maui resort is expected to open in 2017*
> 
> _
> 
> ...


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 19, 2016)

GregT said:


> Hi Emmy, I don't think they have a sales office open yet -- I suspect it's just a construction site (at least I'm hoping they've advanced to the construction phase).   That's part of what I'm hoping to confirm -- that they're actually doing something!!
> 
> Enjoy your trip and if you find yourself in Kihei area, please drive by and let us know if you see construction activity!
> 
> ...


I remember that someone posted a picture of the model so I looked for it and found the thread here:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=234749

We will try to find it and take some pictures of the construction site and finished model, if that is possible.  I hope that most condos will have a view of the ocean and it should be very nice. 

I was under the impression that lock-off units were no longer allowed on Maui?  The Hyatt doesn't have them nor the new Nanea.  I would love to take a tour there but I need my second half.  They will also ask us to do updates as they always do.


----------



## Born2Travel (Feb 19, 2016)

We tried to find it a couple of weeks ago and were told there is nothing under construction yet.  We missed the address so didn't find the site, but we did stop at the Whale Sanctuary and didn't notice anything.  Hopefully someone will have more information soon.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 19, 2016)

iconnections said:


> I remember that someone posted a picture of the model so I looked for it and found the thread here:
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=234749
> 
> ...



The model in that thread is being built in Oahu at the Grand Waikikian Tower.


----------



## Maverick1963 (Feb 20, 2016)

I took the picture of the Maui model room in November last year.  So it should be ready by now.


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 20, 2016)

So we need to go to Oahu to see a Maui timeshare model? That's interesting.   We don't need to look for the model unit then on Maui.

Will they be lock-off units if that was decided in the original plans?


----------



## Maverick1963 (Feb 20, 2016)

As alwysonvac mentioned, the model room was being built at GW, next to Kona Mountain Coffee facing Kahanamoku and Ala Moana.  It's already 4 months now.  The model room may have not opened yet, but physically it should be completed.


----------



## hurnik (Feb 21, 2016)

jehb2 said:


> They're suppose to open 2017.  I'm guessing they won't be open by Summer 2017 but I can still wish.



Remember that's Hawaiian time.  LOL!

There was a highway they were expanding from KOA to Kona and there's a sign (or was) posted touting the expansion and it was to be finished in like 12 months (I forget exactly what the sign said).  Well I arrived like 2 months after it was supposed to be finished and it wasn't even halfway done.  They finished it like a year and a half later.

My friends who live on the big Island said that's how Hawaiian time works.  Very leisurely.

I'd say Hilton is probably closer to 2018 to have it finished if they haven't even started construction yet.


----------



## Harry (Feb 25, 2016)

At the property yesterday and got a tour from a nice local couple who are not real happy about the project. Pictures posted by Greg same and no change. However locals told me surveyors have been "strolling" around and heavy equipment is expected to show up any day now for total demolition. The locals said Hilton cannot build any more than one building on the ocean side of the highway and that building according to the couple will not have suites in it. The traffic on the road separating the parcels is very heavy and apparently a concern as to how Hilton proposes to get guests across.

Harry


----------



## GregT (Feb 25, 2016)

Harry said:


> At the property yesterday and got a tour from a nice local couple who are not real happy about the project. Pictures posted by Greg same and no change. However locals told me surveyors have been "strolling" around and heavy equipment is expected to show up any day now for total demolition. The locals said Hilton cannot build any more than one building on the ocean side of the highway and that building according to the couple will not have suites in it. The traffic on the road separating the parcels is very heavy and apparently a concern as to how Hilton proposes to get guests across.
> 
> Harry



Interesting -- I guess I shouldn't be surprised that construction hasn't started, but I'd hoped for something concrete.

I will be very curious to see what happens on the ocean side of the road.  The plans call for two buildings that I think will be dedicated rental units, and not timeshares, as well as a third building that was supposed to be a beach club (bathrooms, kitchen and bar) as well as a swimming pool.  Maybe they've ditched the two rental unit buildings and are only building the beach club (or maybe the locals are incorrect).  We will see.

Thanks very much for the on-site update, and I will be out there in four months and will take more pictures.

Best,

Greg


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 25, 2016)

GregT said:


> Interesting -- I guess I shouldn't be surprised that construction hasn't started, but I'd hoped for something concrete.
> 
> I will be very curious to see what happens on the ocean side of the road.  The plans call for two buildings that I think will be dedicated rental units, and not timeshares, as well as a third building that was supposed to be a beach club (bathrooms, kitchen and bar) as well as a swimming pool.  Maybe they've ditched the two rental unit buildings and are only building the beach club (or maybe the locals are incorrect).  We will see.
> 
> ...



I would think a pedestrian bridge would be the way to go but we'll see. Maui is not known for being timeshare friendly.

I'll be there four months after Greg. We'll see if we're all taking the same pictures!


----------



## GregT (Jul 1, 2016)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Over on the Starwood board, we have a sticky where people are posting pictures of the new Starwood property on Maui that is under construction.
> 
> ...



Drove past the property today - no changes from last year. 

Exactly the same.  Hmmm.....


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 1, 2016)

GregT said:


> Drove past the property today - no changes from last year.
> 
> Exactly the same.  Hmmm.....



Disappointing, but not too surprising.. guessing a 2017 opening is pretty unlikely now..

My timing might be off, but didn't they announce Hilton Head at about the same time?


----------



## frank808 (Jul 1, 2016)

GregT said:


> Drove past the property today - no changes from last year.
> 
> Exactly the same.  Hmmm.....


Thats the way it is in hawaii.  Nothing moves fast unless it's to raise our taxes.

Marriott Ko Olina was supposed to build the fourth tower about 4 years ago.  

Although hgvc grand islander is moving along quiet nicely.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 6, 2016)

frank808 said:


> Thats the way it is in hawaii.  Nothing moves fast unless it's to raise our taxes.
> 
> Marriott Ko Olina was supposed to build the fourth tower about 4 years ago.
> 
> Although hgvc grand islander is moving along quiet nicely.



Sales rep told us that Maui just got approval to change from leasehold to fee simple (whatever that means).

However, he said the next priority project after GI is converting the Ocean Tower in Waikaloa resort.

I suspect that the U.S. drop off in business conference attendance, coupled with the Japanese economy has made it challenging to keep such a large hotel occupied.  Therefore timeshare usage is seen as an optimal and stable ROI.  

Personally I would like to see this happen as these are oceanfront units.  Although Kingsland is nice, I prefer to stay in oceanfront when I visit Hawaii.  Plus the Waikaloa lagoon and amenities are closer.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2016)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Sales rep told us that Maui just got approval to change from leasehold to fee simple (whatever that means).



FEE SIMPLE:  Fee simple ownership is probably the most familiar form of ownership to buyers of residential real estate. Depending on where you are from, you may not know of any other way to own real estate.  Fee simple is sometimes called fee simple absolute because it is the most complete form of ownership.  A fee simple buyer is given title (ownership) of the property, which includes the land and any improvements to the land in perpetuity.  Aside from a few exceptions, no one can legally take that real estate from an owner with fee simple title.  The fee simple owner has the right to possess, use the land and dispose of the land as he wishes--sell it, give it away, trade it for other things, lease it to others, or pass it to others upon death.

LEASEHOLD:  A leasehold interest is created when a fee simple land-owner (Lessor) enters into an agreement or contract called a ground lease with a person or entity (Lessee).  A Lessee gives compensation to the Lessor for the rights of use and enjoyment of the land much as one buys fee simple rights; however, the leasehold interest differs from the fee simple interest in several important respects.  First, the buyer of leasehold real estate does not own the land; they only have a right to use the land for a pre-determined amount of time.  Second, if leasehold real estate is transfered to a new owner, use of the land is limited to the remaining years covered by the original lease.  At the end of the pre-determined period, the land reverts back to the Lessor, and is called reversion.  Depending on the provisions of any surrender clause in the lease, the buildings and other improvements on the land may also revert to the lessor.  Finally, the use, maintenance, and alteration of the leased premises are subject to any restrictions contained in the lease.
--------
It was my understanding that most, if not all, Hawaii properties were Leasehold.  I know that's what Maui Hill is.


----------



## linsj (Jul 6, 2016)

CalGalTraveler said:


> However, he said the next priority project after GI is converting the Ocean Tower in Waikaloa resort.



Less than two years ago, Maui was the priority after GI with the hotel conversion #3.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 6, 2016)

linsj said:


> Less than two years ago, Maui was the priority after GI with the hotel conversion #3.





In the mean time *this* HGVC owner has been to Maui twice, revenue HGVC will never see.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## elleny76 (Aug 22, 2016)

Question :  HGVC _Maui Property will be right on the Beach?  (ocean front)






SmithOp said:


> In the mean time *this* HGVC owner has been to Maui twice, revenue HGVC will never see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 22, 2016)

elleny76 said:


> Question :  HGVC _Maui Property will be right on the Beach?  (ocean front)





Not exactly, the units will be across the road from the beach. 


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 22, 2016)

The only answers I get about Maui from the higher ups is that it is going "SLOW."

Maui does not make it easy for new timeshare development.


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 12, 2016)

Just did a drive by today. Nothing new to report. Zero activity. Man, that is one windy beach and not very appealing.


----------



## jacksparrow1981 (Oct 12, 2016)

I was told by a higher up at HGVC in Orlando that they are having a lot of problems getting the design approved by the local building department.  

The main road block is that HGVC wants to build higher than is allowed which requires a variance from the county and that is really slowing things down (again according to what I was told)


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 14, 2016)

buzglyd said:


> Just did a drive by today. Nothing new to report. Zero activity. Man, that is one windy beach and not very appealing.



That is disappointing but not entirely unexpected on both fronts.

I have been to Kihei, but have not spent any time on the beach there.    Everyone I know seems to mention how windy it is there....


----------



## PassionForTravel (Oct 14, 2016)

The wind is mostly in the afternoon. First time I was in south Maui I didn't understand this and got sand blasted a number of times. 

Now our standard routine is to get up relatively early, go to the beach, head back to the condo for lunch and spend the afternoon reading on the Lanai.

When I stayed at Maui Lu many years ago as I recall the beach was okay but not as nice as the beaches further south in Kihei. The big advantage of south Maui over West Maui is that it's a lot closer to the airport/Costco, etc.

We will continue to use our Worldmark points for Kihei rather than HGVC and use HGVC for Oahu and Hawaii island. But it will be nice for HGVC only owners to have an option.

Ian


----------



## GregT (Oct 16, 2016)

PassionForTravel said:


> The wind is mostly in the afternoon. First time I was in south Maui I didn't understand this and got sand blasted a number of times.
> 
> Now our standard routine is to get up relatively early, go to the beach, head back to the condo for lunch and spend the afternoon reading on the Lanai.
> 
> ...



This has been our experience as well.  Once we figured out the afternoon winds, we would start packing up around 1pm -- before the winds picked up.  Once they start blowing, packing is not fun.

This will still be a great option for HGVC owners and I hope the height issue gets resolved.

Best,

Greg


----------



## hurnik (Oct 16, 2016)

Sounds similar to Waikaloa.  If you want to do water stuff in the ocean, the winds pick up by 11-12 noon and then you're pretty much done for the day.

We enjoyed Kona area much more (but no Hilton there).

Too bad about Maui, but doesn't surprise me.  The Hawaiian government is not very friendly for building new developments, etc.  

Looks like I'll have to look into selling one of my HGVC and picking up a Mariott or worldmark for II stuff.  Hilton doesn't have anything in Maui or Caribbean and RCI choices are slim pickings, IMO compared to Marriott/II in those areas.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 16, 2016)

hurnik said:


> Looks like I'll have to look into selling one of my HGVC and picking up a Mariott or worldmark for II stuff.  Hilton doesn't have anything in Maui or Caribbean and RCI choices are slim pickings, IMO compared to Marriott/II in those areas.




Thats what I did, been to Maui twice now while waiting for HGVC.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## simon.fisher.2 (Oct 16, 2016)

I am longing for the day the Hilton Waikoloa Village has a HGVC property. I love that resort and would love to have timeshare accommodations. I know that Kohala Suites and Kingsland have access and you can buy it with Bay Club, but it isn't quite the same.

I saw a developer presentation at Kingsland this summer. Don't worry we didn't purchase - we bought resale following the presentation at Kohala Suites.

He told me they will be converting the ocean tower. (I understand that is not new news) I also mentioned that I wished the resort had an actual beach... The lagoon is cool and all, but I want to experience the waves.

We will see if that happens...

To further the point that the lagoon tower is the ideal tower on property, I would hope that they add additional features to the ocean tower side with the HGVC renovation. My wife and I will not buy developer points, but I would jump on the opportunity to purchase resale ocean tower points. I would list Kohala suites immediately.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 17, 2016)

When will this project be completed ?


----------



## GregT (Oct 17, 2016)

simon.fisher.2 said:


> I am longing for the day the Hilton Waikoloa Village has a HGVC property. I love that resort and would love to have timeshare accommodations. I know that Kohala Suites and Kingsland have access and you can buy it with Bay Club, but it isn't quite the same.
> 
> I saw a developer presentation at Kingsland this summer. Don't worry we didn't purchase - we bought resale following the presentation at Kohala Suites.
> 
> ...



I also look forward to when Ocean Tower is converted - I understand it will be all Studio and 1BR units though.  

When we were there in 2012, they were renovating the Lagoon Tower.  I do not know how that would influence any possible conversion but we will see.

I also look forward to any progress on Maui - bummer to see slow progress. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 17, 2016)

I was at Bay Club a few weeks ago, and visited the hotel several times.
I don't know if this means anything or is accurate or not, but:

It was confirmed that Ocean Tower would be converted to HGVC and that the loop closest to the ocean would be premier, the center loop would be plus, and the last loop would be standard.

While the Ocean Tower seemed to be filled with hotel guests, they were in the process of boarding up one or two of the rooms on the top floor of the center loop. Don't know if it was the start of conversion, or perhaps converting a model room, or something unrelated.


----------



## CiCi (May 27, 2018)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Over on the Starwood board, we have a sticky where people are posting pictures of the new Starwood property on Maui that is under construction.
> 
> ...



Was in Maui last week...here are a few pics of the “proposed” Maui site, which is across a crazy, busy street from the ocean. Still no activity that we could see. It looked like a sad, abandoned piece of property. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (May 27, 2018)

It was reported last year that the project has stopped.



1Kflyerguy said:


> I would be surprised if they have actually started the project.  In last quarters earnings call, HGVC stated Maui had stalled and they had removed the project from all financial projections.  In the most recent earning call, last week, they never mentioned Maui.  I think they would have been promoting the Maui at if it was indeed moving forward. Instead they spoke about breaking ground on the 3rd location in Myrtle beach and the joint venture to buy Elara.






Sandy VDH said:


> Of course they blamed approvals.  I don't think that it is.  I think it has more to do with funding.  This was a fee for service resort, meaning someone else was coming up with the largest chunk of capital.  I think they pulled out,  there was some discussion that this is on the last Investor Call in May.  See the following...
> 
> Reported in this link ...
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/investor-presentation-on-hgv.255239/#post-2000001
> ...






rfc0001 said:


> Looks like they pulled it out of their sales projections, but still have a sales agreement and only stated "construction is delayed":
> 
> 
> > *Mark Wang*
> ...


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 25, 2019)

Bumping since the property is now back on track.

For those headed to Maui this year, please post the latest pic


----------



## frank808 (Mar 22, 2019)

Just took these pics 5 minutes ago.  Lots of grading going on.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

